# cold air intake problem



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

i want to put a cold air intake in my 99 sentra se but the problem is there is no hole for the pipe to go down? do i have to cut one or is there a way to get it to go down? also what header are best for this car?


----------



## dmp316 (Aug 5, 2004)

se99 said:


> i want to put a cold air intake in my 99 sentra se but the problem is there is no hole for the pipe to go down? do i have to cut one or is there a way to get it to go down? also what header are best for this car?


u posted in the wrong part, but i will help u. Get a Injen, Place Racing, Hotshot, or Aem intake for your car. Headers got with Hotshot or Stillen

ps u do not have to cut anything do not worry :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dmp316 said:


> ps u do not have to cut anything do not worry :thumbup:


Yes you do in both B14s.and B13's..

here's an example

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/beater/

It can easily be done with a dremel...a drill will help as it shows in the article

or http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january01/

many other installs if you look through the back issues of NPM


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that metal is so thin that i cut my hole with a pair of sheet metal scissors


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

*whic headers and exhaust should i go with?*

should i go with the hotshot header and magnaflow exhaust or should i go with the nismo header and exhaust? thanks for your time 

phil


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hotshot header and stromung exhaust


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismo does not make a header for the ga.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

pete? said:


> nismo does not make a header for the ga.


 He has the sr20 I beleive. The 99 se is a sentra with the sr20. 200sx last year was 98


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the 99 se is an sr20, and yes the 200sx's was the 98


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

which header and exhaust should i get? i'm thinkin hotshot and magnaflow exhaust. i don't want it to be loud but i want it to sound nice and get performance. 3" outlet


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

read post 6.. i answered


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scrappy said:


> He has the sr20 I beleive. The 99 se is a sentra with the sr20. 200sx last year was 98


i didnt even notice the SE in his post. but none the less the nismo header for the 2.0 ISSSSSSSSSS hot shot.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

http://mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3616 ($518 w/o resonator) & http://liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_header.html should be all that is needed. Liu's prices are shipped. Mossy's, however, are not.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

pete? said:


> i didnt even notice the SE in his post. but none the less the nismo header for the 2.0 ISSSSSSSSSS hot shot.


I only noticed because I despise people with that car. :thumbup: I was a second away from getting that car wish I had the internet at the time. I didnt know any better


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

myoung said:


> Yes you do in both B14s.and B13's..
> 
> here's an example
> 
> ...


on the second link...when you click links on it, it just loads the coding....


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

scrappy said:


> I only noticed because I despise people with that car. :thumbup: I was a second away from getting that car wish I had the internet at the time. I didnt know any better


 thanks it's a great car. i'm happy i bought it. i was my dream car for awhile and i was happy when i bought.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

se99 said:


> thanks it's a great car. i'm happy i bought it. i was my dream car for awhile and i was happy when i bought.


The salesman told me do youwant the higher model? I was like whats the difference 25hp and 15 in wheels. My car was coming from another city just ordered it at that dealer. I was like Im going to get new wheels anyways and 25 isnt much of a difference. Little did I know that car had rear disc brakes, sunroof and all the aftermarket support for a long time. Now my car is finally getting some


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

*cat-back exhaust*

would a cat-back exhaust for an older sentra (91-94) fit my 99 2.0L ? or a newer sentra (2000-+)fit for my car? the cat-back exhaust i keep finding is with a 2.5" inlet with a 4.5" outlet. i want one with a 2.5" inlet and a 3" outlet.


----------

